# SSC Study Materials



## ashs1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi guys..

I just Finished my registration for the SSC CGL exams 2014 ( Staff Selection Commission - Combined Graduate Level )

The exams are scheduled at around last week of April.. This would be my First attempt.

Can you guys recommend any books from which i can practice ?? 
Most of the concepts of the syllabus are clear..i just need some good books which has loads of problems for sloving..

Also, If anyone has appeared for this exam previously , can you please comment on how the experience was ?
on a scale of 1 to 10, how hard it was ?( with 10 being hardest & 1 being easiest  )

i recently appeared for the IBPS PO exams & missed the cutoff by just 2 marks ( my pre-exams practice was bad though.  )

Anyone else giving the SSC exam this year from TDF ? 

Regards
Ash


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 13, 2014)

pagalguy forum is a good place for various info(but not necessarily related to exam questions but still worth checking out).since you are a 1st timer you must know this before anything else:*ssc cgl 2013 is hanging in court cases for almost 8 months now with still no clarity so forget about getting job letter in hand for at least 2 years even after clearing both exams of cgl 2014.it is recommended to get a job in bank or insurance sector or anything else at least temporarily unless you want to wait for 2 years with no job.*

as for preparation that depends on the person.for english wren & martin is more than enough especially for direct/indirect & active/passive conversions.for quant RS Aggarwal can be referred along with 9th & 10th ncert math books for geometry & trigonometry.for reasoning just search some online topics.above all always solve previous year cgl papers especially cgl 2012(tier-1 & tier-2) as it was the toughest cgl paper since 2010 while 2013 tier-2 paper was so easy that scoring ~280 out of 400(200+200) was easy according to many.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 14, 2014)

m also giving cgl 2014 , qualified preliminary in 2012 but not mains ... missed 2013 coz of illness  .. 
for cgl , you need to be good at english and maths... ofcrse u need to qualify preliminary first n for that u shud knw gk , reasoning, eng , maths.... but in mains people disqualify coz of either eng or maths or both..
as whitestar_999 pointed out, it will take atleast a year from now to get selected and another 6 or so months to finally work... so for the time being , get busy... bank is itself a govt job, so ur good there.. though the work is full of risks n pay is like peanuts ...
every piece of paper in a bank has risk associated with it.....


----------



## ash63425 (Feb 21, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> pagalguy forum is a good place for various info(but not necessarily related to exam questions but still worth checking out).since you are a 1st timer you must know this before anything else:*ssc cgl 2013 is hanging in court cases for almost 8 months now with still no clarity so forget about getting job letter in hand for at least 2 years even after clearing both exams of cgl 2014.it is recommended to get a job in bank or insurance sector or anything else at least temporarily unless you want to wait for 2 years with no job.*
> 
> as for preparation that depends on the person.for english wren & martin is more than enough especially for direct/indirect & active/passive conversions.for quant RS Aggarwal can be referred along with 9th & 10th ncert math books for geometry & trigonometry.for reasoning just search some online topics.above all always solve previous year cgl papers especially cgl 2012(tier-1 & tier-2) as it was the toughest cgl paper since 2010 while 2013 tier-2 paper was so easy that scoring ~280 out of 400(200+200) was easy according to many.



I did not knew regarding this case thing. So you actually meant that even id one clears both prelims and mains. There would be no job for next two years. Than what is the use of giving this exam.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 21, 2014)

it is not just this exam.almost every good govt service service exam has a waiting period of ~1-3 years to get joining after giving all exam stages(including interview).only PSUs like NTPC,SAIL etc,banks & insurance sector give joining within 6 months of giving all exam stages.only govt exams which gives prompt & impartial result are through UPSC but their exams are also the toughest including civil services exam which is the best & toughest exam in India.like i said earlier give SSC exams but also join some other job for the time being until you get a joining through SSC CGL.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 21, 2014)

I too, am appearing for cgl for the first time. No prep till now, aur koi scene bhi nahi dikh raha 

Btw I cleared the po (rrb &mt, both) this time.

For aspirants, pagalguy is boon, as said by whitestar. You'll meet many bright minds there, questions to practice, tricks, and every other thing. I'm there by same id.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 22, 2014)

^^PO-III final result is not out yet & PO-II already has 3 rounds of placement so which one are you talking about.btw join any RRB/Bank whenever the final placement letter comes.RRB has lesser promotion opportunities but has the advantage of being limited to a particular state only so no all India transfers like in regular banks.it is an excellent option if you get some RRB in your home state/preferred state.for long term though bank job is not recommended if you aim to have a normal life with regular office timings,govt job tag(banks,psu,insurance sector etc are not govt jobs) & manageable work load.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm talking about po3. Interview result can come anytime. 
And yeah, I know the tits-bits of banking. RRB is not an option for me as my score is too low.
And yesterday, result of IT officer came, and as expected, I didn't clear. 

Anyway, I was never aiming for banks, just that I filled the form of po and cleared. So you see. .

Banking, these days is like, bahti ganga me hath dhona...which I'm doing.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 22, 2014)

guess you missed this:
IBPS PO III result in first week of April | Bank Exams Today
just like ssc cgl2013 some po-II/po-III candidates have also filed cases related to placement,obc certificate etc. & though unlike ssc there is no chance of re-exam but this will delay the final result.also after reading about the writ petition in Jharkhand HC(see comments in above link) it looks like the comment about final result coming in April may prove right.

P.S.btw what happened in RRB.i thought PO-III was tough.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 22, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> guess you missed this:
> IBPS PO III result in first week of April | Bank Exams Today
> just like ssc cgl2013 some po-II/po-III candidates have also filed cases related to placement,obc certificate etc. & though unlike ssc there is no chance of re-exam but this will delay the final result.also after reading about the writ petition in Jharkhand HC(see comments in above link) it looks like the comment about final result coming in April may prove right.



Well that Ramandeep guy has a history of doing random predictions, and justifying them. I didn't miss anything. Ignore him.

I'll explain you - that petition in Jharkhand is not against IBPS, rather against BOI, where interview was being conducted. IBPS has got no hand in that. Couple of other cases have been filed by PO2 candidates demanding all the vacancies in 12-13 calendar to be allotted to them, which was unfair, as already 27k+ vacancies have been allotted to them against stipulated ~20k.

Some people worried by this went to IBPS headquarters, and met a senior official. She assured them that the case is irrelevant, and would be trashed in first hearing. She also said that there was some surprise for po3 candidates (chances of direct allotment). Source - PG

Also, this time, PO has got max vacancies & max rejections , so I'm hoping positive. Almost 5k candidates were rejected in document verification.



> btw what happened in RRB.i thought PO-III was tough.



In RRB, cut off was 98, I got 113, but cutoff released by banks is too high. The lowest I have seen till now is 133. 

Regarding PO3, yeah it was damn tough; especially maths. I was just able to solve 7.  But then I had zero prep.

Anyway, I'm not worried about it, as even though my score is avg (69), interview went very very good.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 22, 2014)

my score(77) was also mot much but english as always saved me(got 25) even though just scored cutoff in reasoning section.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 22, 2014)

My case was just opposite. English fuked me even though it was my best performing section, at least as per me. I attempted 28 with 100% accuracy, and 2 more with  guess, but got just 14 . Computer as always saved me, got 17. R-14, Q-8, GA-16

PS: How many attempts did you do ?

PPS: Any plans of joining ? And where was your interview centre ? I guess all NCR candidates got at BOI, sec-62, Noida.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 22, 2014)

in english i did 30 & got 4 wrong.got 16 in Q(attempted 16),12 in GA(attempted 12 or 13),15 in comp(attempted 17).reasoning was the lowest as i already mentioned with 1-2 wrong answers.

it was indeed in sec-62 & if selected then i will definitely join as i can't afford to wait 2 years for ssc job.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 22, 2014)

All the best then


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 22, 2014)

same to you.let's hope final PO-3 result comes out soon.


----------

